# Windows 10 Fresh Install Abruptly Stops and Goes Back



## CabanaBanana (Oct 9, 2020)

PROBLEM: When trying to do a clean fresh install of windows 10 on a new partition, I am able to get to " Getting files ready for installation " and as soon as it hits 70% it will abruptly go back to "Install now" screen as if I am starting over again. No error or warning sign. _NOT HANGING_, Just goes back out of nowhere. When I try to re-do it, it will do it again at 70%. I also cannot format nor delete the partition it already started on until I force reboot and retry the process all over again.

**STUFF I'VE TRIED:**
* Multiple USB ports
* Multiple flash drives
* different ISO's
* Disconnecting Mouse & keyboard as soon as installation begins
* Different SATA ports
* Different SSD

Same results every time. Stops at 70% and goes back to "Install now".
I am out of ideas here! Please help!


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 9, 2020)

Any chance you are obtaining your ISO over wireless connection?


----------



## CabanaBanana (Oct 9, 2020)

sneekypeet said:


> Any chance you are obtaining your ISO over wireless connection?



Nope, no internet connected to PC, and I am using ISO's that have worked fine for me in the past.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 9, 2020)

CabanaBanana said:


> Nope, no internet connected to PC, and I am using ISO's that have worked fine for me in the past.



Had to check, as old ones tend to die for me, and wireless causes all sorts of issues as well.

I assume you have tried the Windows tool for making a boot able drive? Media creation tool.


----------



## CabanaBanana (Oct 9, 2020)

sneekypeet said:


> Had to check, as old ones tend to die for me, and wireless causes all sorts of issues as well.
> 
> I assume you have tried the Windows tool for making a boot able drive? Media creation tool.



Used rufus but I am currently in the process of making a bootable drive with Media Creation Tool and will report back as soon as its finished. Probably another 20 minutes or so.

I have used rufus and these same iso's before in the past with no issues. So I am hoping its not a hardware related problem.

If this also fails I might try an older version of windows 10.


----------



## Deleted member 194470 (Oct 21, 2020)

Maybe try installing it on a dvd. It could be a problem with your hard drive, you could do a smart test or check error test.  Also maybe reset your bios to default. CSM settings can mess up installing windows.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 21, 2020)

Is there important data on the drive? I'd try to run a clean command on the drive using diskpart. You can access the command prompt in the Windows installer by pressing shift+f10. Then you can run the diskpart from that command prompt.


----------



## KABARA (Feb 21, 2021)

Hi, the same problem but i fixed it, trying to install win 10 version 2020, and as soon as it hits 70% it will abruptly go back to "Install now" screen as if I am starting over again. No error or warning sign. _NOT HANGING_, Just goes back out of nowhere. When I try to re-do it, it will do it again at 70%. 
I fix it, I back date my system through Bios setting/UEFI setting to 2015 then it works perfectly. try it.


----------



## ceejkamest17 (May 4, 2022)

KABARA said:


> Hi, the same problem but i fixed it, trying to install win 10 version 2020, and as soon as it hits 70% it will abruptly go back to "Install now" screen as if I am starting over again. No error or warning sign. _NOT HANGING_, Just goes back out of nowhere. When I try to re-do it, it will do it again at 70%.
> I fix it, I back date my system through Bios setting/UEFI setting to 2015 then it works perfectly. try it.


Spent nearly a week finding solution to this problem but can't fix it until I saw your comment. Thanks very much it works 100% now for me


----------

